#ubuntu-sv 2011-04-11
<forces> saluton
#ubuntu-sv 2011-04-14
<forces> saluton
<forces> saluton
#ubuntu-sv 2011-04-17
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas a todos
#ubuntu-sv 2013-04-10
<Omarman> Hi
<Omarman> Hi
<Omarman> Now
<Omarman> Hi
<Omarman> Hi
<Omarman> Hi
<Omarman> whow
<Omarman> Hi
<Omarman> Hi
<Omarman> Hi
